# Passende Rute zur Tiagra 50 WLRS



## butterfly (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo alle zusammen,
ich bin auf der Suche nach einer passenden Rute für meine Tiagra 50WLRS.
Die größe sollte wohl um die 6"6" sein und eine stand up / trolling Rute werden.  Die meisten werden wohl eine Penn empfehlen.  Da ich mit einer G.Loomis geliebäugelt habe (Pelagic Saltwater Fishing Rod PSR78-50C SU), bin ich mir nicht sicher, ob sich das Geld nicht besser investieren läßt.
Ich werde die Rute nur in Afrika einsetzen in den Gewässern vor Tansania (Pemba/Zansibar).  Dort kann man vom Redsnapper bis zum yellowfin alles kriegen. 
Wenn ihr Empfehlungen/Erfahrungen habt, dann bitte ich um eure Meinung.
Viele Grüße


----------



## butterfly (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Passende Rute zur Tiagra 50 WLRS*

Vielen Dank,
es stimmt, dass der Markt voll von 50 lbs Ruten ist. Und da ich hier im Schwarzwald wohne und es nur sehr spärlich Angelgeschäfte gibt, die solche Ruten verkaufen ist es für mich doppelt so schwer eine geeignete zu finden.  Die Angel sollte nur ein mal mit dem Flieger transportiert werden und dann dort bleiben.  Deshalb suche ich eine sehr gute Rute, in der 50 lbs Klasse, die sowohl bei "kleineren" Zielfischen wie auch bei größeren geeignet ist. Ich würde eine 2 Teilige bevorzugen, die jedoch nicht in der mitte geteilt ist, sondern bei der sich der Griff abmontieren lässt.  Eventuell wäre auch eine einteilige interessant, wenn die Fluggesellschaft nicht noch einen super extra Bonus für den Transport haben will.
Deine vierteilige Shimano ist sicher ganz gut zum Reisen, aber da ich nur einmal das Ding hinschaffen will, steht die geringe Größe nicht im Mittelpunkt.
Vielen Dank nochmals


----------



## HarryO. (23. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Passende Rute zur Tiagra 50 WLRS*

hi,

ich kann dir die alutecnos ruten empfehlen. die gibt es in 20/50 oder 30/50 version.
bekommst du im BIG GAME SHOP Berlin(google).
ruf einfach mal an, der oli ist sehr kompetent und du hast 
guten service.#6

gruß

O.


----------



## butterfly (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Passende Rute zur Tiagra 50 WLRS*

Vielen Dank für den Tip.
Nach den Feiertagen werde ich dort gleich mal nachfragen und mich beraten lassen.


----------



## Pargo Man (29. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Passende Rute zur Tiagra 50 WLRS*

Butterfly, Hai und schöne Tage zwischen den Jahren.

Ich misch mich mal mit ein paar Fragen ein:
1. Willst Du die WLRS mit 80er oder 50er Leine fischen?
2. Hast Du ggf eine Geflochtene als sog. "Backing" drunter?
3. Welche Knoten müssen durch die zT fürchterlichen Roller der Markenruten passen?

Du merkst an meinen Fragen wohin die Reise geht. Ich empfehle gerade für's "standup" eine Rute, die den weiten Bereich abdeckt. Die hat Oli in Berlin. Da geht von 50 bis 100 oder sogar 130 alles. Die Alutecnos haben schöne grosse Roller, die jeden Knoten passieren lassen, oder sogar kleine Wirbel.

Die 30lbs STC Reiserute von Shimano (4Teilig) hab ich selbst, fische aber nur 30 lbs Schnüre drauf, da mir die Plastik"schraube über dem Handteil einfach suspekt ist. Die 50er WLRS hat was robusteres verdient. Ich fische 6 Stück davon, plus eine normale 50er Tiagra, eine 50er ProEx Avet und eine DAIWA sealine Tournament, alle mit 100 Geflochtener als Backing, und 80er sog. "topshot" drüber. Stell Dir bitte die "loop-2-loop" Verbindung vor mit einem Bimini Twist in der 80er Hauptschnur... sowas muss erst einmal durch die Roller passen...

Nicht passen... oder nur schwierig... tut das auf der SHIMANO STP tiagra xtra 3050, oder selbst der 5080 nur mit sauberst getakelten Knoten. Prima läuft es durch die Oceanmaster 5130B oder durch die (andere Preisklasse) Shimano IGFA Tallus stps, vielleicht der PENN Tunastick 50100.

Also, mein Rat, beim Kauf unbedingt auf die ausreichende Grösse der Roller achten.

Teilungen gehen bei den schweren Leinenklassen entweder gar nicht oder nur am Top des Handteils. So bist Du selbst bei Standup Ruten flott bei einer Transportlänge von 1,30 bis 1,50m... also rein ins Rutenrohr.

Mach was drauss... und gute Reise.

jan


----------



## butterfly (27. Februar 2010)

*AW: Passende Rute zur Tiagra 50 WLRS*

Hallo Pargo Man,

sorry für die späte Antwort, war nach den Feiertagen zu beschäftigt und alles ging ein wenig unter.  

Zur Rolle werde ich den Tuna Stick (6') nehmen, Klasse 30-80 lbs.  Damit bin ich auf der sicheren Seite und werde hoffentlich nicht enttäuscht sein.  Die Frage ist nur, wieviel die KLM für solch ein Sondergepäck an Zuschlag nimmt.

Zur Schnur dachte ich an eine mono 80 Lbs Schnur.  Da sollten laut Schimano 500 m drauf passen.  Die sollten doch schon ausreichen???
Oder sollte ich die combo aus geflochtenem Backing und 80er top nehmen?

Leider ist es Für die Hauptsaison schon zu spät da diese von Dezember bis Feb. oder März geht.

Bekannte waren letzte Woche dort und haben leider nicht viel Glück gehabt.  Das Meer war zu stürmisch und so konnten Sie nicht all zu weit übers Riff.  

Gefangen haben Sie dann schließlich doch noch was eine meter große Markrele und einen 8 Kg Grouper.  
Wenn ich noch Bilder bekomme werde ich Sie noch einstellen.

Gruß


----------



## Pargo Man (5. März 2010)

*AW: Passende Rute zur Tiagra 50 WLRS*

Kenia, wow! Ich kenn leider bisher nur den "wilden Westen" Afrikas. 

Länge läuft, doch machen die Knoten unter dem fest gepackten Schnur"salat" oft Probleme. Es gilt den persönlichen Weg zu finden. Ich ziehe Länge vor, mache entsprechend Bimini in Bimini Schlaufen "loop-to-loop". Die aufwendige Dacron-Zwischenschaltung wird im BGB derzeit (seit Januar 2010) ausgiebig beschrieben, Abteilung "sonstiges-tackle".

Ohne den Takel"salat" kommst Du aus, wenn Du zB die hochfesten Monos von Momoi "Diamond" nimmst. Ich fische die zwar nicht selbst, aber ein paar Kollegen im BGB schwören drauf. Es geht wegen dem reduzierten Durchmesser bei gleicher Tragkraft dann 20-30% mehr Mono direkt auf die Rolle.

Was hältst Du davon? 

Du sparst zudem die gewaltige Investition in 1.500m PowerPro 49kgs...:vik:

Herzlich,
Pargo


----------



## butterfly (6. März 2010)

*AW: Passende Rute zur Tiagra 50 WLRS*

Hallo Pargo Man,

ein Land tiefer als Kenia -> Tanzania. Im westen war ich leider noch nicht. Ist bestimmt auch ganz interessant - Afrika halt und bestimmt ganz anders wie Tz. 

Zu dem Backing: ich will nicht umbedigt einen Knoten rein bringen, wenn es nicht anders geht. Und das Spleissen kenne ich vom Fliegenfischen, da hält es auch bombig. Ich war letztes Jahr in Alaska auf sockeye und der Loop hat gehalten. Leider ist meine Sage 7 wt XP in 3 Teile zersprungen. fatz Eine Fliegenangel ist halt doch etwas empfindlicher. Leider habe ich den socheye nicht bekommen, dafür aber genug andere.

Die JB Hollow sieht ganz gut aus und wird auch bestens empfohlen.  Werde mich wohl dafür entscheiden.
Viele Grüße
butterfly


----------

